
You Can Save a Bicyclist’s Life – “Dutch Reach” - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-02-10/-doorings-can-be-deadly-for-cyclists-the-dutch-reach-can-help
======
towaway1138
I'm sorry, but bicyclists ride with utter contempt for traffic regulations or
even basic common sense. They have met their enemy, and it is themselves.

